# Cant use "~" to pull up game console in oblivion elder scrolls on vista



## yourboybj (Jan 18, 2008)

need help why wont "~" work in bringing up the game consule in tes oblivion on vista? cant uninstall windows media player like most people say to do because it is part of vista os and i have no remotesensor so not that problem either. please i need help cant use any cheats or commands in oblivion


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Take a look at the last few posts in this thread. Try uninstalling and reinstalling your keyboard drivers. If your keyboard has no "installable" drivers, go into Control Panel -> System and Maintenance -> Device Manager. The keyboard will be listed there. Just right-click on it and uninstall the drivers, then restart your computer. Windows should automatically reinstall the drivers for it.

Let us know how that goes.


----------

